#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  MSc ή MEng;

## mm140406

Γεια σας,
Έχω τελειώσει στο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας (Βόλος) στην σχολή Αρχιτεκτόνων Μηχανικών. Τώρα βρίσκομαι στην Κύπρο και το Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου προσφέρει ένα μεταπτυχιακό που με ενδιαφέρει "Ενεργειακές Τεχνολογίες και Αειφόρος Σχεδιασμός". Το μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα προσφέρεται και για τίτλο MSc και για MEng. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιες είναι οι διαφορές του MSc από το MEng; Δεδομένού ότι έχω πτυχίο Αρχιτέκτονα Μηχανικού ποιο τίτλο θα ήταν καλύτερα να διαλέξω; Τον MSc ή τον MEng;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dn102

Η διαφορά είναι οτι το MSc είναι διάρκειας 1-2 έτη ενώ το MEng είναι συνήθως 4ετές .Αυτό που θέλεις είναι MSc και όχι MEng

----------


## Xάρης

Προς συμπλήρωση των όσων έγραψε ο dn102 παραπάνω, το MSc είναι μεταπτυχιακό σε αντίθεση με το MEng που είναι προπτυχιακό.
Κάτι που βέβαια προκύπτει από τη διάρκεια των σπουδών που ανέφερε.
Τώρα, πώς το MEng αναφέρεται ως μεταπτυχιακό, δεν γνωρίζω;

----------


## netshaft

Το MEng είναι σαν να κάνεις Bachelor (3χρόνια) + Master (1χρονο) μαζί.  Αρκετά πανεπιστήμια προσφέρουν MEng courses όπου οι φοιτητές στο 4ο έτος  έχουν παρα πολλά κοινά μαθήματα αν όχι όλα (εξαρτάται από το κάθε  πανεπιστήμιο) με αυτούς που κάνουν MSc. 
Τώρα για το MSc είναι μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος (συνήθως είναι 1 χρόνος full time). Οπότε στη περιπτωσή σου *mm140406* αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι το MSc.

----------


## civilaras

Το Master of Engineering (MEng) έχει 4ετή διάρκεια με τη μορφή πλήρους φοίτησης και αντιστοιχεί σε 240 ECTS, ενώ το Bachelor of Engineerging (BEng) έχει 3ετή διάρκεια με τη μορφή πλήρους φοίτησης και αντιστοιχεί σε 180 ECTS. Και οι δύο τίτλοι ολοκληρώνουν τον πρώτο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης. Το Master of Science (MSc) είναι μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος, έχει διάρκεια 1-2 έτη με τη μορφή πλήρους φοίτησης, ολοκληρώνει τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, αντιστοιχεί σε 90-120 ECTS και η απόκτησή του προϋποθέτει την κατοχή είτε BEng είτε MEng. Στα ελληνικά δεδομένα η αντιστοιχία είναι κάπως έτσι:

BEng -> Πτυχίο Μηχανικού Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης (ΤΕΙ)
MEng -> Δίπλωμα Μηχανικού (Πολυτεχνείο/Πολυτεχνική Σχολή Πανεπιστημίων)
MSc -> Μεταπτυχιακό Δίπλωμα Ειδίκευσης

----------

A.M., Xάρης

----------


## Pappos

Kαι το M.Eng και το M.Sc έχουν διάρκεια 2 έτη. Απλά μερικά ιδρύματα δίνουν το ένα και μερικά το άλλο.
Β.Sc ή Β.Eng -> Πτυχ. Πολ. Μηχανικού ΤΕ
Μ.Eng ή M.Sc. -> Mεταπτυχιακό

----------


## Xάρης

> Kαι το M.Eng και το M.Sc έχουν διάρκεια 2 έτη


Το βέβαιο είναι ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει, όχι τουλάχιστον παντού.
Π.χ. το ξακουστό Imperial College of London που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν δίνει πλέον BSc απαιτεί *4* έτη για το *MEng* και *1* έτος ακόμη για το *MSc*.

Αναλόγως της χώρας αναζήτησε επίσημες και έγκυρες πληροφορίες στις πρεσβείες και στα British Council, Goethe Insitut, Institut Francais τα οποία κάθε τόσο διοργανώνουν και ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις για σπουδές σε Η.Β., Γερμανία και Γαλλία αντίστοιχα.
Π.χ. στις 30 Μαρτίου 2015, στη Θεσσαλονίκη διοργανώνεται μια τέτοια εκδήλωση από το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο για σπουδές στη Γαλλία. Δες ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Pappos

Το ξαναλέω. Το ΕΤΗ δίνει 3 χρόνια B.Sc και 2 χρόνια M.Sc.
H Γερμανία το ίδιο και η Αυστρία το ίδιο !
Δεν υπάρχει μόνο Αγγλία για να παίρνεις από εκεί παραδείγματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μπορείς όμως να το λες ως γενικό κανόνα γιατί δεν είναι γενικός κανόνας.
Στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό το σύστημα, δεν ισχύει όμως στο Η.Β., όχι σ' όλα τα πανεπιστήμια.

Για να μην παραπληροφορούμε όσους διαβάσουν το παρόν θέμα έγραψα παραπάνω το "_...__δεν ισχύει, όχι τουλάχιστον παντού_" δίνοντας παράδειγμα, παραπομπές στον ιστότοπο του διάσημου βρεταννικού πανεπιστημίου και παραπομπές στα ινστιτούτα τριών χωρών (Η.Β., Γερμανίας, Γαλλία) στην Ελλάδα όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να αναζητήσει υπεύθυνη και έγκυρη πληροφόρηση.

Το καλύτερο δε είναι να συμμετάσχει ο ενδιαφερόμενος στις ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις των ινστιτούτων.

----------


## Pappos

Τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη και ότι αφορά σπουδές Μηχανικού, θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι σημείο αναφοράς είναι το ETH.
Και το ΕΤΗ δίνει 3 χρόνια B.Sc και 2 χρόνια M.Sc.
Για την Γερμανία ισχύει το ίδιο που όλοι γνωρίζουν για το υψηλό επίπεδο σπουδών της Μηχανικής. Εξάλλου το μαρτυρά και η βιομηχανία αλλά και οι κατασκευές.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιος το λέει ότι είναι το ΕΤΗ σημείο αναφοράς;
Το ETH απ' ότι θυμάμαι είναι κάτω από το Imperial College of London στην κατάταξη για τους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς (βλ. ΕΔΩ).
Οι σπουδές και στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ υψηλές, όσο και αν εσύ δεν θέλεις να το δεις. Οι φίλοι σου οι Γερμανοί όμως το αναγνωρίζουν αυτό και γι αυτό ζητούν αποφοίτους ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων να εργαστούν στις εταιρίες τους, τα νοσοκομεία τους κ.α..

Το ότι η Siemens ή η Thyssen-Krupp παίρνει πολλά συμβόλαια δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει τα καλύτερα προϊόντα. 
Μπορεί απλώς να δίνει τις καλύτερες μίζες. :Γέλιο:

----------


## Pappos

Το ETH το ξέρουν και οι πέτρες είναι μαμούθ. Άσε το Imperial College of London και τις κατατάξεις. Τουλάχιστον εμένα δεν με εντυπωσιάζουν αυτές οι κατατάξεις.
Οι σπουδές στην Ελλάδα είναι καλές εως μέτριες σε σχέση με της Γερμανίας και της Ελβετίας.
Οι φίλοι Γερμανοί όπως βλέπεις δεν προτιμούν απόφοιτους πανεπιστημίων αλλά πριτιμούν και απόφοιτους ΑΕΙ ΤΤ !!!
Για να μην πω ότι ανάμεσα σε 10 Μηχανικούς από πανεπιστήμιο την θέση την κέρδισε Μηχανικος ΤΕ !!!
Από εκεί και πέρα στην Αγγλία τπάρχει το M.Eng. Το M.Sc και το M.Eng στην Γερμανία, Αυστρία, Ελβετία είναι το ίδιο.
Και τα δύο έχουν διάρκεια 2 χρόνια.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αυτοί που επιθυμούν τα παραπάνω απλά ανατρέχουν στις πληροφορίες της κάθε σχολής.

----------

